# Lost My Turkey...



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

Today was a awesome morning with a sad ending. Last night I put a group of about 18 toms, jakes and a few hens to bed and came back this morning. I had a perfect setup and had birds around me at first light as they left the roost. I did a few quite purrs and called in a decent tom with about a 7 inch beard to 45 yards. The shot was downhill so I aimed a little low and shot. After the shot the turkey did a few "bounces" and laid down in some oak. Being excited I called my wife and told her I just filled my tag. I then packed up my gear, gun and walked towards the bird. I was about 12 yards away when the turkey decided it could semi fly and it popped up and glided about 600 yards to the bottom of the canyon.

I spent all morning looking and didn't find the bird. There was some blood drops in the snow where I shot him but no luck after I got down to the bottom of the canyon.

I feel horrible. It is a waste of a beautiful animal. I guess I'll notch my tag and wait for next year.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

That is frustrating, cougar bait. Better luck next time :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That SUX dude! :x :evil: -)O(-

They are tough birds that's for sure.

Last year in MT I had the same thing happen to me but with a little better ending...

I called a whole flock in and they were all spread out in front of Shane and I. I let the first three gobblers go past me so they would be in front of Shane and waited for the next pod of toms to walk by me. The one I wanted was at about 45 yards when he gave me the high head extended neck shot I wanted. After the shot it looked like I'd creamed him. He just tipped over backwards and started doing the kicken-chicken. Shane puffed one of the other birds and I stood up to go get mine. All of the sudden he got a second wind and took off flying! :shock: He was at 50 yards and leaving fast before I knew what was happening. I punched the safety, swung in front of him and shot again. All those sporting clays I shoot paid off and I was able to get him flying with that second shot. He hit the ground with a thud and proceeded to flop around and loose about 75% of his feathers in the damp grass. :evil: I _was_ going to mount that bird but instead ended up with only a tail fan.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That sucks dude, I know the feeling, I've lost a couple through the years.

In fact I lost a large tom this year in OK, knocked him down hard 2 times then shot him out of the air as he tried to fly. Never did find him in a 30 acre woodlot he ran into.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Man I hate to hear that dude. You have a nice attitude about it though and I congragulate you for that.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I had the same type of thing happen on my first bird a number of years ago. I put what I thought was a great shot on a nice Tom, he was down and out. I walked up to him and took a few photos, put my tag on him, called the wife to tell her the news, and then started down the mountain holding him by the feet. Half way down he came back to life and started flapping his wings. I kept a hold of his legs with one hand and managed to dig a knife out and kneel on his neck to cut his thoat. It was pretty crazy for a few minuited. They are tough birds!!!!

Mark


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's too bad. It can happen to anyone.

Good on ya for trying to find him...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Terrible story, it has happened to most of us...BUT...and I am not just aiming these comments at you... 1st off, no more 45 yard shots, I don't care what the maker of that fancy choke you bought says, and never, never sit there while that birds lays out there in front of you presumably dead! Get out there and get a foot on his neck! 
OK, that's all I got to say.


----------

